# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight > آموزش: RIA چیست؟

## sunn789

سلام
تو یکی از تاپیکها پرسیده بودند Ria  چیست اول این لینک رو میگذارم تا در اسرع وقت توضیحاتی که لازم است رو در حد توان و علم ناقصمون جواب بدیم ، البته استادان نیز کمک کنند خوشحال خواهیم بود
RIA

----------

